# Solo cello pieces.



## HeartofGold (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm looking for pieces to play in my music class next year.
I'm currently at a Grade 4 level.
Any suggestions???
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know what Grade 4 means (aka what you're capable of?) but I do like some tasty Bach and Britten cello suites.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Listen to Kodaly's Op. 8. You won't be able to play it, but you may be able to play pieces of it that make sense in one way or another. Sectioning it out and assigning degrees-of-difficulty to the sections _could be_ a project that focuses you and pleases your instructor. Or not.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Everything in Bach's first cello suite is fairly easy - I'd say the Minuets are around grade 5 standard.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Ask your teacher - not strangers on the internet! Your teacher knows how you play, strengths, weaknesses, what you need to work on on what sort of pieces will be right for you.


----------



## HeartofGold (Aug 23, 2013)

Actually yes that's probably a better idea.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

HeartofGold said:


> Actually yes that's probably a better idea.


Yeah. Don't get radical.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

But definitely talk to your teacher about the music you're interested in and the types of pieces you'd like to play - they'll really appreciate you showing an interest and it will help them and you make music class more fun and productive


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

What are you working on now?


----------

